
Show HN: Interactive Fitness App – using a video component to loop exercise reps - lewhunt
https://lewhunt.github.io/react-fitness-app
======
lewhunt
Hi, the creator here,

Here is the video component used in this app with instructions on how it can
be installed and used - [https://github.com/lewhunt/react-video-
looper](https://github.com/lewhunt/react-video-looper)

Feedback welcome! Thx.

